# My first kids of the year! *Lots of pics*



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Reba, one of my fullblood Boer does kidded last night at about 9:00 with twins, a buckling and a doeling, actually just what I wanted from her!! She did great, and both kids are doing well. Then this afternoon another one of my Boer does kidded with twin does! Yay! Don't have any pictures of them yet....

Here's the bucking... 


















And the doeling...




































Both of them together...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

AWWWW! Great job Reba! Can't wait to see the other babies! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

COngrats :leap: !So cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What cuties they are...GOOD JOB REBA!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They look really nice!! :leap:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody! Wow, it's been a day today, I thought for sure that this evening was going to be nice and relaxing with no more babies for a few days. Boy was I wrong, went up to feed at about 6:00 p.m. and heard a goat hollering, go in the shed and there is one of my Nubians pushing! :shocked: (Crissa, it was Heidi's Mom) I was totally unprepared, so I dash to the house and grab some towels run back up and start frantically cleaning out a kidding stall. Hurried back out to the goat and here it comes, a little baby girl as soon as she was out there were more feet coming, 30 seconds later a second little girl drops out!! :leap: So I have two more twin girls, since these are Nubians I raise on CAE prevention, so they got a bit of colostrum replacer, and now I'm just waiting on real colostrum to get heat treated. WHEW, what a day!! She wasn't due til Thursday, so I guess that's why I was so unprepared. :roll:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

YAY!!! Heidi's got little sister's!!! :leap: Now I really have to get up there soon. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I met my first boer goats in person today - BOY are they CUTE as can be!!! 

So I see your little ones and oh my --- ~melting~ 

Congratulations :leap:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!! They are cute as can be, the Nubian babies are doing well on the bottle, that's a blessing for sure. I'm just a little worn out from getting up in the night to feed them.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Congratulations Bethany! They are all so cute! I'm glad they are doing well for you. Our does aren't due for a month. :drool: I can hardly WAIT! Thanks for sharing pictures!


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Very cute!!!! Your boer kids look just like a set born here on Friday down to the doeling havind "flipped" ears. And those nubians are precious and they'll be so sweet being bottle babies. Enjoy!!! Denise


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on all the new babies!!! They are very lovely!!!  :leap:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody! I still have 7 due before the week is up, so hopefully there will be more soon!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

7 due in a week!!! You will be busy busy busy!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> 7 due in a week!!! You will be busy busy busy!


Yep you are right, EXTREMLY busy!! I love it though!! :leap: My favorite Nubian Ginger kidded this afternoon. I checked on her this morning and saw she was having a few contractions here and there, nothing hard at all so I figured she'd be awhile. Came down and ate lunch cleaned up the kitchen and head back out to the barn. She had just dropped out twin GIRLS, they were still covered with sacks and everything so it had just happened!! At least I was a bit more prepared, but I was kind of sad that I missed the birth.  They are doing great though and sure are cuties!! I'll try to get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

No no no, you will not _try_ to get pics tomorrow. You *WILL* get pics tomorrow! :greengrin:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol, you are too funny! Okay, I will _make_ my sister get pics of them tomorrow. (she's the camera girl around here). :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I am happy now! I have babies coming in about 18 days (you probably noticed the very subtle counter in my siggy) :leap:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Must see more Nubian babies! :wink:  Just so you know I'm still trying to find a time that I can come up and visit. :greengrin:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Just let me know if you get something worked out Crissa! 

Oh my goodness, did I ever have some adventures last night. Starts out that another one of my Boer does started going into labor last night at about 8:00 p.m. She was progressing very slowly, and finally around 11:00 started pushing, but she wasn't presenting anything at all, I gave her some time, hoping something would happen, but there was still nothing coming so I decided I'd better go in and check things out. My Dad prayed and I lubed up and headed in up to my elbow, nothing was in the birth canal yet but the cervix was totally open. So there must have been some kind of tangle, I felt around trying to sort out which legs belonged to which babies, finally I was able to find 2 front legs and a head praying they belonged to the same baby, got it positioned and she started pushing it out, but clearly it was a VERY large baby, and it was not coming out very easily, the doe was screaming in pain, and I started to pull on it when she pushed to try to get this thing out, the head just didn't want to come though, she pushed I pulled for what seemeded like a terribly long time, FINALLY the head popped out and the rest followed quickly, it was a ginormous buck kid!! He was huge! She rested for about 15 minutes before she started pushing again, nose was coming and I reached in just barely and found the legs, oh my they are huge! Had to pull a bit on him as well, finally he came too and he was BIGGER than the first one!!  Poor Mama, it was very difficult, but thank the Lord everybody is doing okay. WHEW, well the night wasn't quite over yet...as my brother and I were helping them nurse, I hear a baby goat crying, so I sent my brother out to check on the Nubians, and sure enough one of them had just dropped twin BUCKS. :sigh: They were so colorful too, and I was hoping so bad they would be does...oh well. So my buckling doeling count went from 7 does and 1 buck to 7 does and 5 bucks. Anyway, I was up until 4:20 milking the mom and heat treating the colostrum for the babies. Quite a night. :roll:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry guys, I was so busy today that I wasn't able to get pictures yet. Two more does kidded, one with twin does (Boer/Nubian cross) and the other with a single Nubian buck kid.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Such lovely little kids- those boers are beautiful- so white and clean. That was a wierd effect with the reflected eyes- I've see pupils reflected but not the whole eye like that.


----------

